# Heaters and air pumps and rocks oh my!?.!?.



## Goonie (Sep 21, 2019)

So I order my 185 gallon truvu tomorrow, I have a large piece of drift and a few medium/ large pieces of petrified wood. I have my two fx6s waiting as well. What I am trying to narrow down now is airpump, and heaters any suggestions? Also I'm looking at Black diamond blasting sand as substrate, any issue with that?

I'm trying to get everything ready for when the tank gets here I have a few weeks but only a little real free time between now and then.

Any thing I am totally forgetting(also already have declorinator and the "probiotics" ball things for new tanks.

Thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Why do you need an air pump? What is the grain size on the sand? Black can cause your fish to color down (to match) and shows all the feces.

Why would you put a pro biotics ball in the tank? I have heard of them for ponds, but not tanks.

I like in-line heaters.

How will you cycle the tank?

What about a background?


----------



## Goonie (Sep 21, 2019)

I've heard mixed things on air pumps, they aren't to pricey so figure better have and not need. Lfs recommended the bioballs to jumpstart the cycle. The grain size was the 20/40....

I was told by others it contrasts the color of the fish making them pop I'm not locked in on sand color what would you recomend?

Background is likely just black paint, I like the 3d backgrounds butb600$ is steeeeeaaap.

I'll add anubius when I put in my stones and drift wood. Then a few days later likely guppies as I will be raising them and shrimp as snacks in the future.

I'll look into inline heaters.

Ty again.


----------



## Goonie (Sep 21, 2019)

Do they make an inline that works with the fx6


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Some might contrast and some might color down. I am always looking for a slice of the lake. I like pool filter sand, 20 grain. No fine stuff to harm the filters.

Someone who buys an acrylic aquarium balks at a 3D background? Black paint is fine.

What device would you run with an air pump?

How will you cycle the tank?


----------



## Goonie (Sep 21, 2019)

Lol I also snagged two fx6s I like the 3d backgrounds but the one I like is 600 for my tank and takes over 30 gallons of swimming space


----------



## Goonie (Sep 21, 2019)

As far as cycling what do you mean how will I cycle? With or without fish? If so likely with guppies,shrimp, and maybe snails starting slow week one light feedings to no fish water changes every two days week two add a few guppies with continues water changes of 10-15% monitor tank levels, add more guppies, onces at about 20 guppies and stable move to weekly water changes once stable shrimp and snails, continue weekly WC for 3-4 weeks. As soon as there is a decent population of fry and snacks for the cichlids start adding them in, where I am torn is add them all and go back to twice weekly with a larger one every two weeks or one large WC weekly, I want to add as many tank mates at a time as I can, I will likely add some fake plants and dragon stone for hiding places for the guppies and shrimp so that last a little longer than a day, some will be removed to a 55g or a 40 breeder to raise for cichlid snacks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you want to consider an alternative, there is an article on fishless cycling with ammonia that will allow you to add all the fish at once.

Most of us find snails hard to control and a nuisance to get rid of. What type of snail were you thinking about?

20 guppies will not be the same bioload as 20 cichlids, so you will have to add the cichlids a few at a time and then wait between additions for the beneficial bacteria to catch up.

One large water change weekly gets more of the toxins out of the tank than several small ones.


----------



## Goonie (Sep 21, 2019)

How many guppies should i go for I could do them and neon tetras as both will be going in a smaller community btank for the wife eventually. Or I could look into the amonia thing, I've thought about a few different snails mts scare me with their breeding... Any tricks for getting an inline to work with the fx6 1in hose ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

IDK any tricks...the inline works with the XP hose which is my canister of choice. Maybe someone with Fx and in-line will chime in.

I would expect them (guppies, neon tetras, shrimp) to be eaten unless you move them all before adding the cichlids. You would have to guesstimate the bulk of guppies compared to the bulk of a cichlid? 10 guppies for each cichlid? 5?

Last I know about neon tetras, they are delicate and would not survive the toxins of a cycle with fish.

Yes there are problems of one kind or another with snails...pond and MTS overpopulate and the cichlids eventually kill the nerites. Why do you want snails at all?


----------



## Goonie (Sep 21, 2019)

Cichlid snacks lol, I'll skip the snails, cherry shrimp maybe. I don't mind the a few guppies being munched on, it would be the only reason I raised them I'm not a fan, my wife and mother love them.

I think I will just go with an intake heater for now either 2 300w or a 500. When I add a new tank maybe I'll snag a different canister and go online though I did see a set up with two 300w using PVC and Barb fittings on the fx6 that looked interesting.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Re guppies you were trying to get a count of guppies that would make up a full bioload of cichlids. IMO easier to just cycle with ammonia and kinder to the guppies so they don't have to live in ammonia and nitrite during the cycle.


----------



## Goonie (Sep 21, 2019)

I'll look into it, I have a few weeks before the tank arrives. Two other quick questions for the forum sage lol. Bestbway to limit discoloration from driftwood, and a solid source for petrified wood.


----------



## Goonie (Sep 21, 2019)

another issue on 3d background is I have two 23x10 openings I would never get it in


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Goonie said:


> another issue on 3d background is I have two 23x10 openings I would never get it in


Both my tanks are acrylics so I'm familiar with that issue. With the sump filters there's nothing in the tanks and no wires visible anywhere, I think my tanks look good even without a background. Though I did put a blue stick-on background on my 180gal.


----------



## Oscar6 (Aug 4, 2017)

I would have to agree with the fishless/ammonia cycle. FX6 holds 9lbs of bio media. X2 filters is 18lbs of ceramics. You would need many hundreds, even thousands of guppies in 180 gals to seed 2 XL canisters, and it will still take several weeks(10-12?). I have always found tank wood to be different with each piece, regarding tannins. If you have big tubs/totes available, start soaking now. While maybe visually negative, stained water is harmless to cichlids, and some claim its even on the good side for them. Whatever happens, the water will clear eventually


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Eliminate tannins? Eliminate wood, LOL.

You almost always have to cut the backgrounds to get them into the tank...glass has cross pieces too. You cut in the crevices and silicone back together in the same crevices. Also you cut intake holes...so cutting is expected.


----------

